# Beginner...branching out



## EricIsAPolarBear (Aug 18, 2007)

Hello guys
I'm new to this site but I am happy to have found a forum where people can exchange ideas and their passions in classical music.

I have just recently "gotten into" classical music. I think it was downloading Pictures of an Exhibition by Mussorgsky which did it for me. I am usually a devotee of folk and blues music. Anyway i Have gone out and purchased a number of symphonies (Beethoven 4,5,9, Mahler 5, Tchaikovski 4,5,6, Brahms 2, more) and though I enjoy them, my favourite works that I have collected thus far are not symphonies. Mahler's 5 i guess is my favorite. I like music centered around piano and string instruments (I especially like Satie and Chopin) I was wondering if anybody has any idea for another form that I should investigate or any pieces for a beginner.

Thanks ina dvance guys!


----------



## EricIsAPolarBear (Aug 18, 2007)

mahler 5 is my fav. symphony that is , followed by Tchaikovski 4.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

if you like blues and symphony, try this -

 dj

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical...=56161&name_role3=3&bcorder=341&comp_id=97672


----------



## EricIsAPolarBear (Aug 18, 2007)

david

thanks for the tip, i checked out some of the previews on iTunes (30 seconds ha)

The reason why I am moving beyond blues and folk is that i've grown tired of listening to the same songs over and over (and same progressions yada yada). when i heard pictures by mussorgsky it sounded refreshing, i liked the completely new instruments and style of play, even given the diversity of composition by bob dylan and tom waits, i needed something new.

in all fairness to your suggestion, i think i'd prefer something not in this vein. 

By the way, was listening to some other samples, liked what i heard of schubert, i listened to samples of d. 803 from berlin philharmonic octet, what style is this in?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

i may not interpret what you're really after, but it sounds like you want to get to know things in general. you have a fun journey ahead!

dj 

start here -

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1201
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=126054
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1191
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical..._id=3218&bcorder=15&name_id=56114&name_role=3
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=103956
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=150138
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=745
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=82405
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=7672
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=6388
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=5058


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

EricIsAPolarBear said:


> *I like music centered around piano and string instruments* (I especially like Satie and Chopin) I was wondering if anybody has any idea for another form that I should investigate or any pieces for a beginner.
> 
> Thanks ina dvance guys!


Welcome to TC Eric!

Oh my! There is wealth of music out there piano and strings.

You might like to check out Piano Trios, Piano Quartets and Piano Quintets. There are many composers who excelled at some or all of these, including (but not limited to) Beethoven, Haydn, Mozart, Schubert, Brahms, Schumann, Dvorak, etc. I'm just giving a short list of composers and I don't mean to exclude any others.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I might suggest that your musical background is part of the cause of your difficulty with symphonic music. This is not to suggest that there is something inherently wrong with folk music or blues, but rather to acknowledge that these musical forms are usually based upon simple song structures. The symphony is usually far more complicated. I would suggest that if you wish to further explore the symphony you might do well to begin with earlier "classical" symphonies, such as those by Mozart and Haydn (Mozart's late symphonies 35-41 or Haydn's "London" Symphonies). You might also wish to read a bit about the classic symphonic structure which may give you a greater appreciation of the works... and of the innovations and expansions wrought by later symphonists such as Beethoven, Schubert, Bruckner, Brahms, Mahler, etc... I would also suggest that you might wish to explore further classical works which are structured upon simple song-like structures. I personally found Vivaldi's concerti (especially the _Four Seasons_) and Bach's _Brandenburg Concertos_ to be a good starting point. You mention liking Chopin and Satie. Perhaps you might wish to explore Chopin in greater depth. I would greatly recommend the _Nocturne's_ and the _Etudes_. Schubert was the master of the lieder or the German "art song" and you might find his _Impromtus_ interesting as well as his lieder (die _Winterreise_ being my personal favorite. You might also check into Schumann's and Brahms' short lyrical works for piano. I would also recommend Scriabin's lovely _Preludes_... and if you get a bit more into the solo piano works and long for something more symphonic... or challenging... check into Liszt's and Debussy's work as well. I would also suggest that you look into recitals by top notch instrumentalists of the instruments you like. These usually contain a selection from various composers or from various larger works. I would especially recommend 1. Arthur Rubinstein from the "Arthur Rubinstein Collection" vol. 30 which combines works by Debussy, Franck, Liszt, Granados, Schubert and Mendelssohn. 2. Glenn Gould _The Gould Variations_ which explores a range of Gould's masterful performances of Bach 3. The Devil's Trill: Showpieces for Violin and Piano performed by David Oistrakh & Vladimir Yampolsky (on EMI records). 4. Debut Recital / Martha Argerich (includes some Brahms, Ravel, Liszt, Chopin, etc.... 5. Horowitz in Moscow (includes Scriabin, Chopin, Schumann, Liszt, Rachmaninov, etc...)


----------



## EricIsAPolarBear (Aug 18, 2007)

Thank you very much for your input guys; I am floored by how sincerely you wish to help me along. I acknowledge that I am not used to the complexity of the symphonic structure, but would you have any recommendations of a place (preferably a free online source) i can read on the symphony and classical music in general. Thanks again.


----------



## EricIsAPolarBear (Aug 18, 2007)

this is to say i find wikipedia very helpful for some of the terminology and backgrounds on individual composers


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

try the public library for free listens.

dj


----------



## EricIsAPolarBear (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks for the tip. i checked out my local public library, pretty pathetic collection but I found a few new cds that I promptly copied straight to my computer.

Better than this though were the books I have found, reading up on the symphonies i've been listening to is really adding to my enjoyment of them. I am meant to be studying for exams but found the greatest form of procrastination . . .


----------



## Keemun (Mar 2, 2007)

Eric,

In addition to those works you listed, here are some suggestions I have for branching out into the world of classical music:

Concertos:

Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
Brahms - Violin Concerto
Bach - Violin Concerto in E major
Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1

Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1
Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5
Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto 3
Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21

Elgar - Cello Concerto
Dvorak - Cello Concerto

Symphonies:

Beethoven - Symphonies Nos. 3 and 6
Brahms - Symphony No. 4
Bruckner - Symphony No. 7
Sibelius - Symphonies Nos. 1, 2 and 5
Mahler - Symphonies Nos. 2 and 9
Schubert - Symphony No. 8
Dvorak - Symphony No. 9

Choral/Vocal:

Bach - Mass in B Minor
Brahms - German Requiem ("Ein Deutsches Requiem")
Handel - Messiah
Mozart - Requiem

Other:

Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending
Holst - The Planets
Barber - Adagio for Strings

I'm not a big fan of chamber music or opera, so I don't feel qualified to make recommendations in those genres. I'll leave that up to someone else. 

Happy listening!


----------



## Keemun (Mar 2, 2007)

EricIsAPolarBear said:


> Thank you very much for your input guys; I am floored by how sincerely you wish to help me along. I acknowledge that I am not used to the complexity of the symphonic structure, but would you have any recommendations of a place (preferably a free online source) i can read on the symphony and classical music in general. Thanks again.


Here are some websites to get you started:

The Classical Music Pages

About.com: Classical Music

allmusic (use the advanced search to search the Classical database)

Gramophone (reviews, news and articles)

Classicstoday.com (reviews, news and articles)

The Flying Inkpot (reviews and articles)

Dolmetsch Online Music Dictionary

Virginia Tech Multimedia Music Dictionary

Musictheory.net


----------



## EricIsAPolarBear (Aug 18, 2007)

what's the best version to get of mahler's no. 9?


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Keemun said:


> Here are some websites to get you started:
> 
> The Classical Music Pages
> 
> ...


To add to that list...
http://classical.net


----------



## EricIsAPolarBear (Aug 18, 2007)

what's good for me to get by liszt? i just found some of those iTunes gift cards, thank god too, my credit card is getting hit pretty badly by my new habit


----------



## Keemun (Mar 2, 2007)

EricIsAPolarBear said:


> what's the best version to get of mahler's no. 9?


That is a question debated by many.  My personal favorite thus far is Herbert von Karajan conducting the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra (the live recording, not the studio recording).

EDIT: I've uploaded some samples of this recording for your review.

http://www.mediafire.com/?euxj1zanyuy

http://www.mediafire.com/?bngz1d1fmtl

http://www.mediafire.com/?2dos5znys2w

http://www.mediafire.com/?43danmz3cz4


----------



## EricIsAPolarBear (Aug 18, 2007)

I now own this symphony 09 of Mahler, the live version. I took it on a great walk through the countryside. The first movement is my favorite upon first listen, i found myself drifting through some of it but I will give it another shot. Thanks for the recommendation, i am sure i will continue to enjoy this purchase.

After listening to it, i put on Elgar's Cello Concerto Op. 85 by du Pre and the London SO, became so preoccupied taht i lost my way and had to hitch back home!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

i get my music from i tunes as well and i think one you should deffnintly go is,

Dvorák, Tchaikovsky & Borodin: String Quartets - Emerson String Quartet

It is one of the purchases i listen to the most and i really think anyone can enjoy these three works. 

The first work on the CD by Dvorak, "American" string quartet takes only one listen to love. It stands out the most but don't count out the other two.

Tchaikovsky's string quartet no. 1 is stunning but it might take a few listens to really appreciate this piece to it's full, it is my favorite but at first it didn't really take.

And Borodin's string quartet no. 2 is also nice but i don't think it is quite on the level of the other two.


I also have a problem with buying way too much music on Itunes but i know the CD was well worth the money i paid for it. It is also a nice introduction to the wonders of chamber music.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

EricIsAPolarBear said:


> After listening to it, i put on Elgar's Cello Concerto Op. 85 by du Pre and the London SO, became so preoccupied taht i lost my way and had to hitch back home!


Listening to the same recording as I type.('net radio, actually, even though I have the CD) That first movement is one amazing moving piece of music, and the return of the opening notes in the final movement is haunting.


----------



## EricIsAPolarBear (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendation of Emerson String Quartet. I bought that same album _Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, Borodin: String Quartets_, i have listened only to the dvorak so far.... it is as instantly accessible as you claim.

I am now cutting myself off from iTunes for a little while so that my funds catch up .


----------



## Keemun (Mar 2, 2007)

EricIsAPolarBear said:


> I now own this symphony 09 of Mahler, the live version. I took it on a great walk through the countryside. The first movement is my favorite upon first listen, i found myself drifting through some of it but I will give it another shot. Thanks for the recommendation, i am sure i will continue to enjoy this purchase.
> 
> After listening to it, i put on Elgar's Cello Concerto Op. 85 by du Pre and the London SO, became so preoccupied taht i lost my way and had to hitch back home!


You're welcome.


----------



## EricIsAPolarBear (Aug 18, 2007)

I have found in looking through recordings that collections or box sets, complete symphonies sets are often much cheaper than buying them individually. Are there any that you can recommend?


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

EricIsAPolarBear said:


> I have found in looking through recordings that collections or box sets, complete symphonies sets are often much cheaper than buying them individually. Are there any that you can recommend?


Eric,

This is how I normally buy my classical music, in box sets of "complete symphonies" or concertos, or quartets, etc. Not always, but frequently.

Complete set of symphonies I have are:

Beethoven - Harnoncourt/Chamber Orchestra of Europe

Mahler - Tennstedt/London Philharmonic

Bruckner - Jochum/Staatskapelle Dresden

Mendelssohn - Ashkenazy/Deutches Symphonie - OrchesterBerlin

Schumann - Zinman/Zurich Tonhalle Orchestra

Brahms - Sawallisch/London Philharmonice and Berlin Philharmonic

Dvorak - Pesek/Czech Philharmonic and Royal Liverpool Philharmonic

**I know I don't have the "definitive" symphonies, but that's not a concern for me at this stage of my life.


----------

